# Another newbie here /\_/\



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello everyone!

im a new member and very excited to be here.
i soooo love cats. im looking forward meeting new people here who share the same interest as mine.
im from Manila, Philippines and turning 26 next month.
i own a cat named Luna ( she's in my avatar), well, she was a stray cat and im sooo glad i found her. she was a gift...she means so much to me.

anyway, hope to see you around and its really great to be a part of this community. this is my 1st time joining a cat community forum.


Bless yah all!



caffeine kittie /\__/\


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....Luna is a cutie! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! Luna is adorable!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the Pretty Luna


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute baby you have there. :wink:


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for your warm welcome!
Luna wants to give her thanks too and hi to all!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and nice to have you here.
Your cat is gorgeous!

I recently met a man who is marrying a lady from the Phillipene


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to meet you, hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh yeah im enjoying this forum. thank you very much 
sorry i havent been here in a while, im so busy at work

@ BoscosMuM, oh really? so, he's coming to the Phils?
anyway, thanks for the greetings. Luna says Hi to you and Kitkat


----------



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello there fellow Filipino and ailurophile! Where exactly in Manila are you?


----------

